# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Pijn in keel en in mond

## danny1988

Hallo,
Ik heb al enige tijd last van me keel en net boven me gehemelte richting me neus daar heb ik ook last en ik heb ook al een hele poos een rare bobbel in me mond die echt zeer doet heb onstekingsremmers gehad maar die doen het niet ik ga morgen naar de dokter.
En ik heb ook pijn in me been niet in de spieren maar echt in het bot wat zou dit kunnen zijn.

Ik denk dat ik iets van keel kanker ofzo heb ik heb toen ik in me pubertijd zat veel gedronken van alcohol en veel drugs gebruikt waar ik nu echt spijt van heb.

Of zou dit niet kunnen lijden tot keel kanker ?

----------


## katje45

Hallo Danny,

Ik wil je veel succes wensen vandaag bij de dokter!

Hoop voor je dat het mee valt. En ja, als je jong bent doe je vaker dingen waar je later spijt van hebt. Maar of dit alles nu tot kanker zou kunnen lijden?
Lijkt mij niet, maar dat neemt niet weg dat je op elke leeftijd kanker zou kunnen krijgen. Nogmaals, sterkte!
Laat horen hoe het afgelopen is bij de dokter.

----------


## danny1988

was gister naar de dokter geweest en die zei dat me keel er goed uitziet maar moet nog wel bloed laten prikken op bezinking,hemoscreen,dif.screen .
En heb ook gel mee gekregen voor in me mond wat 4 keer per dag moet genomen worden.

----------


## katje45

Hoi Danny,

Denk dan dat het om een gel gaat tegen een schimmel infectie. Hoop dat die snel gaat werken en dat de bloeduitslag ook mee valt.

----------


## danny1988

klopt is tegen schimmel infectie maar ik mag die niet gebruiken omdat ik hooikoorts tabletten neem staat op de bijsluiter dat het niet mag maar als ik zonder hooikoorts tabletten door het leven ga moet ik echt heel veel niezen dus kan ik die gel maar beter niet nemen.

----------


## katje45

Hoi Danny,

Het ligt er aan welke hooikoorts tabletten je slikt. Als het echt niet samen zou kunnen neemt een apotheek al acties. Je kan ze natuurlijk nog bellen, iets wat ik zeker zou doen als ik jou was.

----------

